# grass/weed identification



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

[attachment=0:2keic0i9]WEEDS.JPG[/attachment:2keic0i9]It seems I have a weed problem after the wet spring we had here in W. Colorado, so I staked my two three month olds for the first time for a bit of training and weed control. this was yesterday evening, and today they are way more sluggish than usual.

Also though it might be useful to have a thread for plant identification, so:

anybody know what this is?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Its too hard to tell with that photo Jeff. Can you post a close up of the leaf cluster and maybe a description of any flowers it had?

Right now I'd guess its something in the Lupine family but can't be sure without a closer look.


----------

